# 安装gentoo后x299的时钟会变慢

## cvxmips

这个好像不是gentoo一个版本的问题,试过archlinuz,也是一样,好像是内核对x299支持不好导致,X299主板bios没有HPET选项,可能默认关闭,而内核是开启了HPET时钟,不知道是不是这个导致时钟变慢.此外gentoo内核默认把linux软件时间写入硬件时间，导致用hwclock无用用来校准linux时间

不知道是不是只有我遇到这个问题

硬件配置如下

Gigabyte  X299 aorus Gamin7  intel i7-7820x nvidia 1050ti  64GB DDR4

----------

